# Samsung DLP tv problem



## d19r59m (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Samsung HL-R4667W DLP tv. Recently it started making a loud humming noise (IE:color wheel). Well last Friday when I got and turned on the tv it did not start. All it did was cycle through the start up with the lamp light flashing (the lamp was replaced last February). After the third time through the cycle all three lights started flashing, lamp, timer and standby/temp. Well I replaced the color wheel because I new that was going anyway so, I figured maybe the wheel completely went. Well it didn't work. Still going through the start up cycle as it was before. Anybody with any ideas? Please don't tell me to take it in, they want $100 just to look at it.


----------



## MelissaBenton88 (Jul 10, 2011)

I use samsung, until now it ok


----------



## 69ctv69 (Jul 19, 2011)

Below is a listing of the current Samsung  LCD TV and Led - LCD tivi models. The higher the green dot rating beside each series, the more features and higher the price of that series. Each individual model is listed below the name of the series and that model number link will take you directly to the individualtv product page where you will find information such as a commentary by our editors on the features, pricing by online authorized dealers, and if that particular model has been reviewed by our review staff it will have ratings on picture quality, features, and value. In addition, we have new two special other are TV plasma and smartTV . Come and enjoy their supervior features.


----------

